# "How much will it cost?" Asking for price estimates here.



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you for posting your question on the DIY Chatroom.

This is a message pertaining to your question from the helpful moderators and members here at DIYChatroom.com.

Questions involving pricing, such as – “How Much” certain projects cost (i.e. - certain repairs, renovations, square-footage pricing, an addition, a decks, etc., etc.) – cannot be properly answered simply by information posted on an internet forum (regardless of how much information is supplied in a particular post). There are many, many variables, which also involve site visit(s), existing conditions, final designs, local-rates, material preferences, inspection costs and permit fees, etc.

Pricing for materials may be determined at your local supplier(s). Prices for subcontracted work are best determined by getting legitimate local contractors to submit written estimates (3 are suggested) and always checking references.

The industry generally suggests allowing a minimum of 20% buffer, over the assumed budget, for incidentals, unexpected points, material overages, etc. (For average basic-scope projects). On the other hand, rehabs and damage-repairs - tend to be an, all together different % ++).

We encourage you to continue to post other *Do It Yourself* related questions on this site.

Now, you may decide to push, and continue on to ask the same question(s), however, please be aware that some members may treat your post(s) with disdain (and even irritability). Most experienced members will simply point you to this thread. The thread itself may even be closed (as it is unrelated to DIY topics).
Even if you were to find someone willing to give you a guesstimated, 'ball park' figure, there is no way to gauge such blind figures as accurate. Actual costs can vary tremendously.

An example of this type of question and it's responses may be seen here: dry wall cost

Thank You

DM

To our regular members: If there are any points the moderators forgot or you feel would help this thread, please PM any moderator. Thanks guys!


----------

